# A speeded up video of the Grimsel pass ascent in July 2019



## jagmanx (Aug 21, 2020)

Grimsel
My first attempt so please excuse the imperfections !
Music too loud in places.
I have eliminated engine and road noise.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 21, 2020)

Great stuff.

I can never decide whether to leave video as recorded or put music over the top.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 21, 2020)

The engine noise  is too much even if the volume reduced and does not really add anything !
My first foray into music.
Minor issues with finding music which is both suitable and copyright/royalty free.
Even though the videos are "not for profit" you have to be careful.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 21, 2020)

Tell me about it, nearly all my vids on Youtube have copyright infringements, doesn't mean anything though, they just take all the money if any is earned, and thats a big fat zero on my uploads


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2020)

Down from the Grimsel pass.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2020)

Like being on holiday again.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Grimsel
> My first attempt so please excuse the imperfections !
> Music too loud in places.
> I have eliminated engine and road noise.


On this type of vid I like the first part of the footage to have a verbal intro. "We are driving from X to Y, this the the Grimsel pass being driven Northernly blah blah etc ......and then music.

Very good first attempt


----------



## jann (Aug 22, 2020)

Brings back memories


----------



## Silver sprinter (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for taking time to record and post it


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2020)

Tookey said:


> On this type of vid I like the first part of the footage to have a verbal intro. "We are driving from X to Y, this the the Grimsel pass being driven Northernly blah blah etc ......and then music.
> 
> Very good first attempt


A valid suggestion, thanks !


----------



## SimonM (Aug 22, 2020)

Reminds me of the speed I’ve been up the Grimsel before, real time


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> A valid suggestion, thanks !


If driving videos are something you might want to develop as a hobby then 2nd or 3rd camera should be considered as jumping between views definitely helps to maintain interest. A good example being rear view footage near the peak of a climb because for some reason its tends so show the extent of the climb quite well. I have watched a lot a driving videos shot East of Turkey as I was trying to establish the general state of unsealed roads when trying to determine what vehicle I required, most were crap footage so you've done well.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks
just happy with the one  Dashcam.
But I will look to add still photos (from a good camera) taken "Downhill".
And ahead, some drone footage !
Not planning another dashcam !
They are more motorhome videos rather than driving !


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

oh, if you really get into it you simply can not do better than a passenger controlling a drone  .............................hah, was writing that as you replied!!!


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2020)

Nida takes the odd photo whilst driving (me driving) 1 medium quality camera which does video and 1 cheapo


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2020)

Drone is on the list for my next alps trip.
I've located most of the old military roads, just need to do them now.


----------



## jagmanx (Aug 22, 2020)

It appears the "Not need to register" for drones under 250gms will change soon.
So I recommend a heavier drone as it will have longer flight time.
Also look for stability and a 3d gimbal
No need to spend a fortune (maybe up to £200
I like this guys reviews


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Drone is on the list for my next alps trip.
> I've located most of the old military roads, just need to do them now.


Lots of footage, piccys and maps when you do please


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2020)

Western/Maritime alps are littered with old military roads, power line access roads etc, most legal to drive on. Years ago it took me ages to locate even a few of these blooming roads  , lots of info easily found these days.

I get a bit bored editing vids, so just bung up dash cam footage, along with any swearing.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 22, 2020)

This one is quality though.


----------



## Tookey (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks for posting. These old military roads are new to me but I am very interested.

Nice one


----------

